# Schnecken



## Dachfrosch (27. Juni 2009)

Meine __ Schnecken sind äußerst fleißig beim Vermehren 
Inzwischen hab ich zwei verschiedene Babysorten, ich glaube, das Größere ist eine __ Posthornschnecke, oder?


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Suni ist Schnecken-Omi. Ja, das will mal eine __ Posthornschnecke werden


----------



## Dachfrosch (27. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Die sind so süß durchsichtig, wenn sie klein sind *stolze Oma*


----------



## elkop (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

ich habe heute auch eine schnecke an meinem teichlein gefunden. irgendwie finde ich weinbergschnecken besonders beeindruckend und schön.


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Stimmt, die haben was. Ich glaube, der Regen gefällt ihnen, soviele Weinbergschnecken wie heuer hab ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Kama (29. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Ich habe vorhin auch ne Schnecke gefunden...

Eine von meinen Zebrarennschnecken aus dem AQ - ca. 4 Meter vom AQ entfernt auf dem Boden am DVD-Regal aua.

Hab nur gedacht, was ist denn das da unten, so im Halbdunkel. Erste Vermutung war ein verirrter __ Maikäfer, wer denkt denn an ne Wasserschnecke?

Die ist irgendwie aus einem der 2 Kabellöcher raus, ca. 1,20m runter (vermutlich nicht gefallen, das Gehäuse ist intakt), über den Laminatboden, hat dabei 2 Teppiche umschifft, um dann zum Glück gefunden zu werden :beeten.

Hab heute erst das AQ saubergemacht mit großem Wasserwechsel, aber dabei ist sie nicht stiften gegangen, denn heute war die Tür, hinter der sie saß, permanent auf und ich wär schon x-mal auf sie draufgetreten, wenn sie da tagsüber hingeschneckt wäre...

Mann mann mann... Ich hab sie wieder reingesetzt, es geht ihr gut, sie ist sofort losgekrochen. Die ist schon mind. 2 oder 3 Jahre alt. 


Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich bei meinen Eltern den Terassenteich komplett leer gemacht, das Matsch-Wasser dabei auf die diversen Blumenkübel verteilt... Nach 3 Wochen (!) hab ich zwischen den Pflanzen eine von den Posthornschecken gefunden, die hatte sich verkapselt und so die fast wasserfreie und ziemlich warme Zeit überstanden, sie hat noch gelebt!


Die Tierchen sind unglaublich, ich mag sie nicht umsonst so gerne...


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

hier mein sumpfdeckelschnecken-mann. leider lebt er alleine ohne gefährtin in meinem kleinen biotop:sorry


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Hallo Elke,

uih - der hat aber ein helles Gehäuse. Ich hab auch mehr Jungs als Mädels. Hoffentlich finden die sich überhaupt...


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

hallo christine,

meinst du, das dürfte nicht so sein? wenn ja, woran kanns denn liegen?


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Hallo,

meistens sind die wohl eher braun und braungestreift. Aber es scheint auch Ausnahmen zu geben - vielleicht hast Du ja so eine. Kannst Du hier nachlesen: http://www.allesumdieschneck.de/html/viviparus_contectus.html

Es fiel mir nur auf, weil ich so helle Gehäuse eigentlich nur unbewohnt kenne...


----------



## inge50 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Hallo,

Schneckenversammlung 

Posthorn und Sumpfdeckel 

     

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Casybay (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Schnecken*

Hallo,
meine Schnecken(Tellerschnecken) sind alle weg, letztes Jahr beim Teich bau mit Pflanzen reingekommen, im Frühjahr hatte ich unter Steinen im Teich etliche Kleine, jetzt überhaupt keine mehr.
Woran liegt das?
lG
Carmen


----------

